# Cutting A Driveable Path Over A Steep Hill



## YamahaRick (Dec 22, 2012)

There is a piece of land I have interest in, where the western boundary is on a steep hill. To the west of this boundary, there is more acreage I would like to have easy access to. Using paved streets, it is about 11 miles and takes about 25 minutes. Point to point, it is about 4000 feet. However, I'd have to climb over a steep incline, about 200' in elevation.

Here's a snapshot of the elevation. Sorry I could not make it larger; was limited with Google Maps.



















How much of a challenge would it be to blaze a trail to be used by a 2WD truck? It would be a 200' vertical climb while traveling around 1300' feet horizontally, without switchbacks, to reach the peak. This would be at the lower right side of the image.

Comments, criticisms, and what not are most welcome. TIA!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> How much of a challenge would it be to blaze a trail to be used by a 2WD truck?


It sure would be fun.......to WATCH!!


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

what about erosion in time?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> what about erosion in time?


That can be handled with *good planning* and adequate channeling of water.
It won't necessarily be cheap nor easy, but can be done.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

i may not be seeing this correctly but 200' in 1300' doesnt sound that steep


----------



## Hoopjohn (Mar 8, 2013)

Costs for something like this could be astronomical. Call your local excavator who is familiar with similar type challenges. If he calls his wife after seeing it, and mentions that her long sought after dream vacation trip to the French Riviera may be in the future, you may want to rethink.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

dkhern said:


> i may not be seeing this correctly but 200' in 1300' doesnt sound that steep


It's not, once it's level.
Gettting it level will be the challenge

It's a one foot rise every 6.5 liner feet


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

My one thought is - what would you or someone be moving - dirt, stone or maybe????

Brother-in-law and I cut about 10 feet off a hillside (roughly 100 feet long) for a road using a back-hoe and front-end loader in about 3 days but that was easy digging, clay-loam all the way.


----------



## YamahaRick (Dec 22, 2012)

Hoopjohn said:


> Costs for something like this could be astronomical. Call your local excavator who is familiar with similar type challenges. If he calls his wife after seeing it, and mentions that her long sought after dream vacation trip to the French Riviera may be in the future, you may want to rethink.


That's why I want to get feedback from folks here (and elsewhere). I would never blindly believe what a contractor would say is required. My wallet is not endless - no stash here.



Micheal said:


> My one thought is - what would you or someone be moving - dirt, stone or maybe????
> 
> Brother-in-law and I cut about 10 feet off a hillside (roughly 100 feet long) for a road using a back-hoe and front-end loader in about 3 days but that was easy digging, clay-loam all the way.


I can get basic soil info from the UDSA Soil Survey site, but to me, the clueless, it would not mean much. However, it will assist me in determining a valid cost for a good job.

FYI, the purpose of the cut through is to join two pieces of land I have interest in (each for a differing reason). A five minute short cut vs. taking the 30 minute conventional route would provide financial payback in a short period of time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> FYI, the purpose of the cut through is to join two pieces of land I have interest in (each for a differing reason)


The *future use* of the land will have some bearing on how you need to build your path.
Around here, they suggest 30-40 FT width to allow easy access for fire and utility trucks.

A right-of -way for farm equipment has to be *at least* 20 ft, and that's leftover from MANY years ago when most equipment was much smaller than what is common today


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll tell you what not to do. Don't make the road the ditch. Make a crown and ditches on each side. I see people make the road a ditch and it is a mess.


----------



## Gilbert1976 (Apr 15, 2013)

I just wish I could afford to buy property like that here in PA but it's so darn expensive


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Make a crown and ditches on each side


And make the ditches at least three times bigger than you think they need to be


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

A steep grade on the hyway is considered to be about 6%. You are between two and three times that, I think. One can only get so steep before the ankle end of the truck starts jumping up and down and throwing rocks and dirt down the hill and messing up the road. 

More than once or twice, I have been the guy in that 2WD truck in that position, and each time I sat with my foot on the brake, unable to go up and convinced the downwords trip would be too fast with too little control, I simply couldn't rememmber a prayer that was just right for the occasion. On the last occasion, I blew a brake oline and had to do it the "cowboy way" and have avoided such hills ever since.

Also, at a certain point, you can't see the road past your hood ornament. I can't say at what point all that happens because I have never measured it, but when it happens, the road is pretty close to useless, except for emergencies. 

Add in the likelyhood that it will be a good tractionable surface every time you want to use it, and you can start to make your own calculations. None of the above is intended to lead you one direction or the other, but to help you reckon for yourself the feasability....Joe


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Sometimes there are 'reasons' why a property hasn't been developed. Spending more on an all season road, than the property costs, is a good reason why it's still 'raw'...


----------



## YamahaRick (Dec 22, 2012)

There were several reasons for me to consider cutting the path:

1. To connect two separate tracts of land directly, to avoid an otherwise 30 minute commute from one to the other.

2. The western edge of the primary tract has a level top, where a small raised room might be built. It would have a fantastic 360 degree view.

A viable alternative to a straight path is to include a series of switchbacks ... a "zig zag" path up and down the hill.


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

If you want to work out the very best route, put a couple of steers on the property in the winter. Water tank at the top of the hill and a bale of hay at the bottom. They will map it out for you, so you can just follow the tracks. 

Seriously, though, if you get up there and really look it over, say on a four wheeler or from a horse, I'm betting you can decide pretty quick if you want to tackle it or not.

My first consideration would be how solid the ground is. If it's going to be a mud-bog every time it rains, it would take a fortune to make a lasting road. Cheaper to put in a ski lift .....Joe


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

joebill said:


> Cheaper to put in a ski lift .....Joe


Kinda funny you say that... I've got some pretty steep land, and it would be a nightmare and a fortune to put in a road to the back of my property, or to the other end across the road... 

I have found a few places I could put in some real nice long somewhat not too steep ziplines, and am seriously considering them to get around... Especially say if I were to take a deer.. I could just hang it on a line to move it and then not have to pack it out on my back..


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

I have roamed extensively in the old mining country where guys made it through the depression with small mining claims for lead, silver, etc. and those guys were known for "shipping" gunny sacks of ore down hillsides too steep to walk on ropes and cables.

One Arizona claim contracted with a guy to deliver a mill to the top of a mountain, thinking that they would get a road out of the deal, but he figured out how to hoist the thing in parts all the way up the mountain, so they still had to pay for a road....Joe


----------

